# Φορτωθώ



## Nahuel O Tavros

Γεια σε όλους. Είμαι εδώ πάλι με μια σειρά που δεν καταλαβαίνω και ίσως να είναι ιδιωματικό...
Η πρόταση όπου τη βρήκα είναι ως εξής:
«Πες πως είχες κι άλλο σπιτάκι και πούλησες, πες ότι πουλείς κοσμήματα... ό,τι θες πες, εγώ μια φορά δεν δίνω δεκάρα. Δεν έχω όρεξη να διαφθείρω όλο το φτωχόσογο και _να τους φορτωθώ στην πλάτη μου για τον αιώνα των αιώνων. _Κατάλαβες;»

Δεν βλέπω καθαρά τη φωνή του ρήματος! Κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ;
Παρεμπιπτόντως (και ίσως να είναι ΟΦ τόπικ) τι είναι ‘φτωχόσογο’;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Ναουέλ


----------



## konos

Γεια σου Nahuel
Δεν έχω ξανακούσει τη λέξη "φτωχόσογο", αλλά φαντάζομαι πως ίσως σημαίνει "φτωχό σόι". Το σόι είναι η ευρύτερη οικογένεια, δηλαδή θείοι, ξαδέρφια, κτλ.
Σε ποιο ρήμα αναφέρεσαι; Στο "φορτωθώ";


----------



## jcot05

Φορτωθώ δεν είναι η παθητική φώνη του ρήματος ''φορτώνω'';
Δηλαδή "to burden myself with" ?


----------



## gunnros

jcot05 said:


> Φορτωθώ δεν είναι η παθητική φώνη του ρήματος ''φορτώνω'';
> Δηλαδή "to burden myself with" ?


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ναι η ερώτησή μου ήταν σε σχέση με τη φωνή του ρήματος ‘φορτώνω’. Γιατί το έχουμε στη παθητική φωνή ενώ μετά έχουμε το αντικείμενο;; Δεν είδα ποτέ αυτή τη δομή...


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ναι η ερώτησή μου ήταν σε σχέση με τη φωνή του ρήματος ‘φορτώνω’. Γιατί το έχουμε στη παθητική φωνή ενώ μετά έχουμε το αντικείμενο;; Δεν είδα ποτέ αυτή τη δωμή...


Ένα ρήμα παθητικής φωνής δεν έχει πάντα παθητική σημασία, μπορεί να έχει μέση ή και ενεργητική σημασία.
Το «φορτώνομαι» είναι βέβαια παθητικής φωνής αλλά ως προς τη σημασία του εδώ δεν είναι παθητικό, είναι μέσο και δέχεται αντικείμενο.
Λέμε π.χ. _φορτώνομαι τα βάρη της οικογενείας μου = παίρνω πάνω μου τα βάρη_.
Ακόμη: _Υπόσχομαι κάτι_. Το ρήμα «υπόσχομαι» είναι παθητικής φωνής αλλά ενεργητικής σημασίας και δέχεται αντικείμενο.


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Nahuel, επίτρεψέ μου να σου κάνω μερικές διορθώσεις 


Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;


Αυτό που έγραψες αρχικά, δηλαδή "Κάποιος να με _βοηθάει" _στα Αγγλικά θα μεταφραζόταν ως εξής: "Someone be helping me", το οποίο, όπως φαίνεται, δείχνει _διάρκεια. _
Από την άλλη, το "βοηθήσει" υποδηλώνει μια πράξη χωρίς μεγάλη διάρκεια, σχετικά _σύντομη/στιγμιαία ή μια πράξη που απλώς θέλουμε να τη δούμε ως σύνολο, _και _όχι_ στην εξέλιξή της.
Γράφω μερικά παραδείγματα για πιο εύκολη κατανόηση:

"Του χρόνου, θα με βοηθάς με τα μαθήματα μια φορά την εβδομάδα;" (=Are you going to be helping me with the homework once a week next year?)

"Του χρόνου, θα με βοηθήσεις με τις ετοιμασίες του γάμου μου;" (=Are you going to help me with my wedding preparations next year?)

Αυτό είναι ένα λάθος που κάνουν στην κυριολεξία όλοι όσοι μαθαίνουν τα Ελληνικά ως ξένη γλώσσα! Φυσικά, πάντα εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα.



Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Δεν είδα ποτέ αυτή τη δομή...


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ, Περσέα. Πολύ διαφωτιστικό!!
Ευχαριστώ, Τρ05! Είμαι μερικές φορές υπό την πίεση να διορθώσω και δεν μπορώ να έχω τέλειες αποδόσεις!!


----------



## gunnros

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Περσέα. Πολύ διαφωτιστικό!!
> Ευχαριστώ, Τρ05! Είμαι μερικές φορές υπό την πίεση να διορθώσω και δεν μπορώ να έχω τέλειες αποδόσεις!!



@Nahuel O Tavros 
 Hola. Mira que es lo mismo en español. Hay verbos pronominales que son transitivos y que, por lo tanto, piden complemento directo. Es justo el caso de "cargarse" que significa "Φορτώνομαι". Tú como hablante de la variante rioplatense puede que hayas dicho alguna vez: "Yo no me voy a cargar toda tu boludez, ¿entendés?". Pues bueno, de igual forma funciona "Φορτώνομαι", que pide un objeto directo. Perdón por escribir en español, ¿eh? Es que así lo entenderás mejor, me parece.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ναι, Γυνρος. Εγώ βλέπω καθαρά αυτό που λες. Αλλά το θέμα είχα είναι ότι μου ακούγεται πολύ ξένη η δομή στα αυτιά μου, από τα ελληνικά. Εγώ δεν έχω σκεφτεί ούτε για μια φορά το γιατί η Ιορδανίδου έγραψε ένα ρήμα παθητικό ενωμένο σε ένα αντικείμενο κατευθείαν δίπλα. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ένα ρήμα όπως μου έχεις πει εδύ, η περίπτωση του ‘boludez' ;-))
Εδώ κείται η επινοητικότητα, η εφευρετικότητα του συγγραφέα για να χρησιμοποιήσει δομές που μπορεί να είναι δύσκολες να μάθουν οι αναγνώστες. Εγώ, ως ισπανός ομιλητής, βρίσκω δύσκολη η δομή την ώρα να αναλύσω τη φράση.
Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι μια περίπτωση στην οποία βλέπω επινοητικότητα. Η γλώσσα έχει πολλές περιπτώσεις στις οποίες βλέπεις ότι ο χαρακτήρας είναι καθαρός... Δεν ξέρω μήπως με καταλαβαίνετε. Ελπίζω να έχω γράψει καθαρά για το θέμα...


----------

